# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  First time physique competitor......prep (advice,thoughts,help)

## Fabi0

hey guys ive been wanting to for some time now do a physique competition. i got really close to it last year and lost track of all my goals and started to drink and gave up on what i wanted most. this time i am more than ready to follow through with my goals and i plan on doing a show in march of 2014. i am starting to cut right now and prepare my body for the show and was just looking for any advice on diet or lifting in general. any help/support for my goal is more than appreciated everyone put ur two scents in and if anyone is interested in seeing my progression let me know and i will keep you all updated!  :Smilie:  this for me is considered week 1 and i plan on losing around a pound and a half a week until the comp...... let me know what you all think thanks !

----------


## mockery

tiny waist, big chest , abs and big arms. small back and a pretty face, Pro card of male modeling.

are you training your arms and abs every day?

----------


## Fabi0

> tiny waist, big chest , abs and big arms. small back and a pretty face, Pro card of male modeling.
> 
> are you training your arms and abs every day?



Hah is that what you're telling me is the look most go for for this type of show ? And no I don't train them everyday although I have been doing arms about two sometimes three times a week usually once real hard and then depending on how they feel ill do either triceps or biceps again a couple days after and abs I only do about twice a week Mondays and Thursdays

----------


## mockery

> Hah is that what you're telling me is the look most go for for this type of show ? And no I don't train them everyday although I have been doing arms about two sometimes three times a week usually once real hard and then depending on how they feel ill do either triceps or biceps again a couple days after and abs I only do about twice a week Mondays and Thursdays


i think alot of these guys are doing abs and calves , arms and chest 3x + weekly and 1 heavy back day

----------


## Fabi0

> i think alot of these guys are doing abs and calves , arms and chest 3x + weekly and 1 heavy back day


well i mean i believe for the most part i have a very good grasp and concept of my training and do believe that rest and recovery is necessary as well as a great amount of training......but i just dont see the point in training abs all the time.....to me it seems not a total waste of time but i do believe that when training abs you dont get any benefit really in size growth of your abdominals but rather a tighter more sleek and powerful core. you will never see these abs without proper nutrition and that being said sure tighten up your stomach with a reasonable amount of exercises and work on getting a lower bf percentage if you want those sick abs everyone wants. calves now i do train three times a week because they to me are important for not having the chicken leg look that alot of meatheads get from always skippin leg days haha. we are walking on our legs everyday of our lives our calves are constantly being put under stress.......now goin to the gym and training calves once a week i wouldnt think is gonna do much for that reason i just stated training more often and quite heavily would produce better results....again just my opinion arms a chest because i am training for aesthetic type competitions ya i wanna work the weaker parts more often to get bigger in those areas....such as stressing the lower and upper pectoral area and getting bigger tris and width on my arms. so i try and focus a little more on what im really working on those days and do my best to perform each of those excer. with the greatest intention of genuinely increasingly the deff. and size of a particular part. back day for me is always heavy as ****! ha even though i wanna be a skinny cut up physique competitor i have wrestled and played football my whole life and in college. so i love lifting a ton of weight and feeling ****ing strong and back for me mmmmm gotta love that heavy ass deadlifts are my most important part for me. and then the always classy pullups for that wide back and v taper we all look for ! i guess until i see what happens from my first show exp. i will stick to what i do best and train how i think i should. and should good results come of this comp and training/ nutrition to my knowledge pay off then i can say ok i do know what im talking about ha if not and i suck it up and look like shit etc. i will then look into relearning all i thought i had once known and evaluate my flaws and mistakes of training nutrition cardio  :Smilie:  not trying to write a book here or anything haha

----------


## Fabi0

dont mean to sound like a cocky know it all little prick either........ just a young kid who wants to succeed in the world of fitness

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Yeah bro, first you ask for advice and then you tells us you already know what you are doing...one or the other can not have both...if yo are looking for someone to tell you what you want to hear, i am not it...however i will pitch my 0.02 cents here....train with high intensity but lower volume, no need to do arms 3 times a week...you grow when you rest not when you train..the lifting is just a stimulus for the growth, nutrition and rest is what dictates the results...you likely need 10 to 12 weeks of prep, keep standard cardio to minimum, use HIIT for your cardio needs and clean eating to get lean...good luck and stick to it partner...i know you got it...

----------


## Fabi0

> Yeah bro, first you ask for advice and then you tells us you already know what you are doing...one or the other can not have both...if yo are looking for someone to tell you what you want to hear, i am not it...however i will pitch my 0.02 cents here....train with high intensity but lower volume, no need to do arms 3 times a week...you grow when you rest not when you train..the lifting is just a stimulus for the growth, nutrition and rest is what dictates the results...you likely need 10 to 12 weeks of prep, keep standard cardio to minimum, use HIIT for your cardio needs and clean eating to get lean...good luck and stick to it partner...i know you got it...




hey sorry bout that didnt mean to sound contradictive of my first statement when i did say i knew what i was doing i do believe i said i have a good grasp on it...as in there are flaws in my training and nutrition yeah more than likely and i am asking for advice and any tips anyone who has exp. etc. i appreciate any and all feedback be it negative or positive and im not looking for people to come on hear and blow me up with what i wanna hear. i want honest opinions and i know i could use help and advice it will only help me to further progress. im looking for people to critique my knowledge/body/nutrition and tell me no thats not right you should look at it like this..... im very open to taking advice from anyone willing to give it and i know theres alot of you guys out there who could really help me out.

----------


## Fabi0

> Yeah bro, first you ask for advice and then you tells us you already know what you are doing...one or the other can not have both...if yo are looking for someone to tell you what you want to hear, i am not it...however i will pitch my 0.02 cents here....train with high intensity but lower volume, no need to do arms 3 times a week...you grow when you rest not when you train..the lifting is just a stimulus for the growth, nutrition and rest is what dictates the results...you likely need 10 to 12 weeks of prep, keep standard cardio to minimum, use HIIT for your cardio needs and clean eating to get lean...good luck and stick to it partner...i know you got it...


ok well thats great cuz i believe i do have around 16 weeks to prep....the part i think im most worried about is when i hear guys are a week or so out and they start carb loading and droppin water... idk still reading up on that stuff again itll be my first time so nothings gonna be perfect. i have heard of HIIT for cardio and been thinking of switching from what i do now to that as it seems alot of recommendations have been pushed towards that subject. Thanks for the advice man i appreciate it and i will stick it out most definitely and do my best  :Wink:

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I specialize in peaking people on the last week or two...when yo are closer hit me up, i can either give you general guide line on what do do, i do have an article as a stricky here, you can read that and ask questions, if you want a very detailed plan i am available as well...good luck and keep us posted...XXL

----------


## Fabi0

> I specialize in peaking people on the last week or two...when yo are closer hit me up, i can either give you general guide line on what do do, i do have an article as a stricky here, you can read that and ask questions, if you want a very detailed plan i am available as well...good luck and keep us posted...XXL


Awesome Man U don't know how much I would appreciate that ! And alright I'll check out that sticky and then hit u up and just a little update im twelve weeks out now and down to 174.6 mornings was really actually quite good as far as cheating on the holidays so I didn't gain much of anything back

----------


## Fabi0

Two weeks into it and seeing some changes from the first pics abs are starting to come back just leaning up every where in general....I do carry most of my weight in my lower back or love handles area so I think I'd consider that one of my trouble spots that just takes weeks of time before it starts to shed off me any tips for back would be helpful I know there's no such thing as target fat loss and I've see. That once I get down it weight it will come off it's just kinda the last piece of the puzzle....damn love handles haha

----------


## Fabi0

Later on this week through Christmas was proud of myself because cheating wasn't too much of an issue and still getting results through a tough week  :Smilie:  not really flexing just relaxed still pretty thick but I feel like I'm getting closer every day

----------


## oldnsedentary

March is two months away - how is preparation coming along?

----------


## Fabi0

> March is two months away - how is preparation coming along?


hey brother thanks a ton for checking in ! and o boy well i hate to make excuses but its been rough this last 4 weeks as ive had to spend some time in jail for fighting a while back. but now i am finished up and on track eating as clean as possible and doing the best i can in and out of the gym. being that i lost 4 weeks worth of prep i am deciding to skip the march comp and do aprils show instead. ill post some pics later on but i feel as if im improving and moving in the right direction.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Good to hear you got back after falling, we all have inner battles, the difference is how we deal with them...so stay focuse move forward and keep pushing on...lets get this April show under your belt...

----------


## Fabi0

> Good to hear you got back after falling, we all have inner battles, the difference is how we deal with them...so stay focuse move forward and keep pushing on...lets get this April show under your belt...


Absolutely man ! I appreciate the boost ! Yeah this is gonna happen fur sure man I'm reaching new goals week after week and day after day !

----------


## Fabi0

alright well this is my current form as 2-15 and i feel as if im actually doing great here been working my ass off in the gym and actually feeling like ive gotten bigger.....? these pics here im actually 181lbs and im feeling good abs are getting better starting to get some vascularity on my stomach and what not my thighs are also feeling super thick but still almost like their getting cut up too veins all over my shins calves and thighs....noticing new veins and different striations week after week so what im doin is seeming to work alright i think. as for my back ive still got these damn love handles and i feel as if they are going to be the last piece of the puzzle here. any tips on getting to these love handles quicker haha? nah i see em shrinking slowly but surely and ill keep pushing on to reach my goals as for my goal weight i feel like it may have changed as i stated i feel ive gotten bigger while cutting im 181 here and my original goal was like 161 still think i should try and hit that or not ? the last few weeks i have not been able to get under 179 ive been leaning up but sticking around 179-181lbs. well comment and let me know what your guys opinions are and it will be much appreciated thanks a ton for all the support guys! and keep growing!

----------


## gearbox

No clue your diet but you have a ways to go before shredded. Not sure what bf% physique guys walk on stage at. Just keep hitting the cardio. I do low intensity and week after week the fat shreds of. Yes love handles are last for me as well.

Your making good prpgress. Sticky points i just see where I'm going wrong. Either diet or cardio. Last time i bumped my daily fast from 50 mins to 1:10 and that did the trick

----------


## Fabi0

> No clue your diet but you have a ways to go before shredded. Not sure what bf% physique guys walk on stage at. Just keep hitting the cardio. I do low intensity and week after week the fat shreds of. Yes love handles are last for me as well.
> 
> Your making good prpgress. Sticky points i just see where I'm going wrong. Either diet or cardio. Last time i bumped my daily fast from 50 mins to 1:10 and that did the trick


yeah i realize i gotta a long ways to go but i feel as if im doing good for myself right now and yep absolutely will keep on the cardio i do low intensity as well just upped it a little longer starting this last week and seein greater results. what do you mean your daily fast from 50 to 110 >? are you talking about like fasting as a part of your diet or?

----------


## gearbox

> yeah i realize i gotta a long ways to go but i feel as if im doing good for myself right now and yep absolutely will keep on the cardio i do low intensity as well just upped it a little longer starting this last week and seein greater results. what do you mean your daily fast from 50 to 110 >? are you talking about like fasting as a part of your diet or?


Sorry. I always did my cardio in the am on a fasted stomach. I like this way better then before or after work out cause your getting 2 metabolism boots. One in am after cardio then another after you lift. So I bumped cardio from 50 mins to 1:10 when I was at a sticky point. Got some peeps who compete in be and there doing 1.5 hours to 2 hours a day 6 weeks before show. 2 hours I would die of boredom

----------


## Fabi0

> Sorry. I always did my cardio in the am on a fasted stomach. I like this way better then before or after work out cause your getting 2 metabolism boots. One in am after cardio then another after you lift. So I bumped cardio from 50 mins to 1:10 when I was at a sticky point. Got some peeps who compete in be and there doing 1.5 hours to 2 hours a day 6 weeks before show. 2 hours I would die of boredom


ah its all good brother haha and o yeah well that does make sense and i guess i could probably try that once i get to a sticky point or results start slowing down.... the problem is i work everymorning at 530 so morning cardio is a little out of the question for now. holy shit 50 mins of cardio! haha i do 30 now and am bored as **** i guess im willing to do whatever it takes to get there so if thats it then so be it ill start doing that ha but holy shit that is quite alot of time to walk on an incline treadmill haha!

----------


## Fabi0

> Sorry. I always did my cardio in the am on a fasted stomach. I like this way better then before or after work out cause your getting 2 metabolism boots. One in am after cardio then another after you lift. So I bumped cardio from 50 mins to 1:10 when I was at a sticky point. Got some peeps who compete in be and there doing 1.5 hours to 2 hours a day 6 weeks before show. 2 hours I would die of boredom


another thing haha the more i look at it and look at my pics 160lbs might not be outta the question for being seriously shredded..... thoughts? ha

----------


## BG

Dont worry about your weigh, concentrate on losing as much bf as possible with out losing muscle. Good job so far.

----------


## Fabi0

> Dont worry about your weigh, concentrate on losing as much bf as possible with out losing muscle. Good job so far.


thanks alot man so pretty much dont go by the scale just go by what the mirror says then huh and yeah thats the biggest thing for me is seein how lean i can get without sacrificing muscle ive gained

----------


## gearbox

> Dont worry about your weigh, concentrate on losing as much bf as possible with out losing muscle. Good job so far.


Totally agree! Don't worry about the scale and here is exactly why.

1. You weigh a shredded 162. 
2. You weigh a decent shredded at 170. 

If done right you will look bigger and definitely more vascular in scenario 1

----------


## gearbox

If will also be a test to see if you can even get there. Many people quit or can't cause lack of dedication and focus.

good luck

----------


## Fabi0

> If will also be a test to see if you can even get there. Many people quit or can't cause lack of dedication and focus.
> 
> good luck



Understood fellas ! And ok challenge accepted ! Haha ill just keep on goin on then !

----------


## gearbox

Yes sir! Good luck

----------


## Fabi0

> Yes sir! Good luck


Appreciate it brother !

----------


## oldnsedentary

> aholy shit 50 mins of cardio! haha i do 30 now and am bored as **** i guess im willing to do whatever it takes to get there so if thats it then so be it ill start doing that ha but holy shit that is quite alot of time to walk on an incline treadmill haha!


 If you are going to do only 30 minutes, why not up the intensity?

----------


## gearbox

I did elliptical. 30 mind of cardio is a warm up for fit ppl. A few peeps who step on stage for bb will do 1.5 hours morning then usually a cool down 30 mins after work out.

----------


## Fabi0

> If you are going to do only 30 minutes, why not up the intensity?


I've thought that I mean I put the incline at 15 on the treadmill and fast walk a pace of 3.2 for thirty mins and I'm usually pretty ****ing sweaty after that u guys think I should go up to 50 mins of cardio now ?

----------


## Fabi0

> I did elliptical. 30 mind of cardio is a warm up for fit ppl. A few peeps who step on stage for bb will do 1.5 hours morning then usually a cool down 30 mins after work out.


Ok well I guess I'll try stepping my game up then and busy out 50 mins tonight and see how that goes

----------


## gearbox

> Ok well I guess I'll try stepping my game up then and busy out 50 mins tonight and see how that goes


Diet and cardio cardio cardio if you want to be shredded. 

Just make sure you have a balance cause the slower you cut weight/fat the more likely you are to hold onto that precious muscle tissue.

----------


## Fabi0

> Diet and cardio cardio cardio if you want to be shredded. 
> 
> Just make sure you have a balance cause the slower you cut weight/fat the more likely you are to hold onto that precious muscle tissue.


Yeah that is absolutely my main goal hah I wanna get shredded but I realize that the best of both worlds can't really come at the same time I wanna lose as slow as I can so I can save what I've worked so hard for

----------


## gearbox

> Yeah that is absolutely my main goal hah I wanna get shredded but I realize that the best of both worlds can't really come at the same time I wanna lose as slow as I can so I can save what I've worked so hard for


It's a long process just like building muscle..

----------


## Fabi0

> It's a long process just like building muscle..



Agreed brother now that I think of it neither of them come easy one bit and well I guess all in all it just gives me that more to appreciate and feel accomplished if I really shred up cuz it's not an easy process at all. And well first night completed 50 mins of cardio and god I've never felt so drenched every step I took there was like three drops of sweat ha I'm not sure that's aomthing to be impressed about but It felt great  :Smilie:

----------


## gearbox

> Agreed brother now that I think of it neither of them come easy one bit and well I guess all in all it just gives me that more to appreciate and feel accomplished if I really shred up cuz it's not an easy process at all. And well first night completed 50 mins of cardio and god I've never felt so drenched every step I took there was like three drops of sweat ha I'm not sure that's aomthing to be impressed about but It felt great


Low intensity for a long duration i can almost feel the fat burning off. Way to low of a hr for muscle and your body is looking for reserves to burn.
it's funny cause i can go 30 mins and not really break a sweat. But every 5 mins after 30 it starts coming faster and faster. 

Keep it up, yes its boring!

----------


## Fabi0

> Low intensity for a long duration i can almost feel the fat burning off. Way to low of a hr for muscle and your body is looking for reserves to burn.
> it's funny cause i can go 30 mins and not really break a sweat. But every 5 mins after 30 it starts coming faster and faster. 
> 
> Keep it up, yes its boring!


Perfect man hah that's what I like to hear I'm doin somthin right ! And yeah I'll keep pushin it's boring but in the end I'm more than positive it'll be worth it all

----------


## testoristo

Any update OP? Also any sauce involved?

----------


## Fabi0

> Any update OP? Also any sauce involved?


hey man quick question i see people say OP all the time whats that mean haha? and nah none whatsoever just alot of cardio, lifting, clean eating, and a long time hah.... well i think my legs are looking pretty good so far its been a slow proccess but worth it and my legs this time around i feel are far bigger than where they were at 6 months ago second pic is 6 months progress from the last half ass shred. seein a little bit of a tear drop anyone else see it? hah

----------


## testoristo

Original Poster... Looking good man, doing my first physique in May, so I'm interested in how it's going for ya... Keep at it, you wouldn't have started towards this goal if you didn't love it

----------


## Fabi0

> Original Poster... Looking good man, doing my first physique in May, so I'm interested in how it's going for ya... Keep at it, you wouldn't have started towards this goal if you didn't love it


o gotcha ha and well thanks brother i appreciate it a ton and right on....for me its going slow but its going well my show dates have changed because of lost time with trouble and because if you couldnt tell in my most recent pics ive still got this ****in ankle monitor...not gonna look to good in any sorta stage light i have sent in a letter for early release as i havent done anything nor did i really do much to deserve it but o well whats done is done hopefully ill hear back from the judge soon and get it off! and ur right man i am 100 percent absolutely in love with this and my dreams are huge but whos to say i cant do it i believe i have every god given oportunity to do this! so you started ur shred yet? and what about u man any gear takin part of ur prep?

----------


## testoristo

Yeah, started shred diet last week, high fat and protein, low carb, starting cardio this week.

Doing tren and test now, will finish with winny last couple weeks. 

Easier for me to shred it seems, lose weight easily, that's why waiting on cardio so far, hoping tren will protect muscle, whilst I eat way less than TDEE

----------


## Fabi0

> Yeah, started shred diet last week, high fat and protein, low carb, starting cardio this week.
> 
> Doing tren and test now, will finish with winny last couple weeks. 
> 
> Easier for me to shred it seems, lose weight easily, that's why waiting on cardio so far, hoping tren will protect muscle, whilst I eat way less than TDEE


ahh right on brother well that sounds like a good cycle and yeah id love to do some sort of somthing but idk since im doing npc physique shows dont they test ?

----------


## testoristo

If it's a "natural" show, then they drug test, bit otherwise no.

Everybody is different, not trying to rush you into gearing up, just sharing experiences

----------


## Fabi0

> If it's a "natural" show, then they drug test, bit otherwise no.
> 
> Everybody is different, not trying to rush you into gearing up, just sharing experiences


o well that makes sense haha well might be a dumb question but do the natural comps. say that it is in fact a natural comp? like do they state it in the title

----------


## Fabi0

> If it's a "natural" show, then they drug test, bit otherwise no.
> 
> Everybody is different, not trying to rush you into gearing up, just sharing experiences


and o man no im not gettin a rushed vibe from you man ha id actually like to hear more about ur cycles and results and all that good shit or bad shit haha!

----------

